

Emirates aims for high flyers with private Airbus A319 jet - mcargian
http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/07/travel/emirates-executive-airbus-private-jet/index.html?sr=fb080713airbusjet4p

======
dotcoma
This stuff should not be legal. One flight, one (or a few) person using for
himself more energy than poor people have access to in a lifetime.

